#ubuntu-gr 2014-11-10
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2399-1: curl vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2399-1/>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2400-1: LibreOffice vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2400-1/>
 * eliasps{away} is away: I'm away or busy, leave a message and I'll get back to you.
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2401-1: Konversation vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2401-1/>
#ubuntu-gr 2014-11-11
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2402-1: KDE workspace vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2402-1/>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | GNOME Foundation εναντίον Groupon - για το όνομα "GNOME" <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=320800#p320800>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: GNOME Foundation εναντίον Groupon - για το όνομα "GNOME" <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=320816#p320816>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2402-1: KDE workspace vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2402-1/>
<eric_> kalispera paidia iparxei tropos gia na diabasoume apo ta ubuntu tis parametrous pou exei ena arxeio .dll  ?
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2403-1: GnuTLS vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2403-1/>
<NikTh> Αύριο ξεκινάει το UOS, για όσους/ες ενδιαφέρονται να παρακολουθήσουν ή και να συμμετάσχουν.
<NikTh> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/
<j4s0nmchr1st0s> I feel like I am crucifying myself.
<j4s0nmchr1st0s> Vcore processor
<j4s0nmchr1st0s> And I keep locking myself out at this rate ...
<j4s0nmchr1st0s> days seem to dissapear
<j4s0nmchr1st0s> "i think i'm moving but i go nowhere"
<j4s0nmchr1st0s> There is a malfunction.
<Junka> In your brain?
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2404-1: libvirt vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2404-1/>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: GNOME Foundation εναντίον Groupon - για το όνομα "GNOME" <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=320838#p320838>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: GNOME Foundation εναντίον Groupon - για το όνομα "GNOME" <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=320842#p320842>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2408-1: OpenStack Neutron vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2408-1/> || USN-2407-1: OpenStack Nova vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2407-1/> || USN-2406-1: OpenStack Keystone vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2406-1/> || USN-2405-1: OpenStack Cinder vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2405-1/>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: GNOME Foundation εναντίον Groupon - για το όνομα "GNOME" <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=320857#p320857>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: GNOME Foundation εναντίον Groupon - για το όνομα "GNOME" <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=320860#p320860>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: GNOME Foundation εναντίον Groupon - για το όνομα "GNOME" <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=320863#p320863>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: GNOME Foundation εναντίον Groupon - για το όνομα "GNOME" <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=320865#p320865>
#ubuntu-gr 2014-11-12
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: GNOME Foundation εναντίον Groupon - για το όνομα "GNOME" <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=320866#p320866>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: GNOME Foundation εναντίον Groupon - για το όνομα "GNOME" <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=320873#p320873>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: GNOME Foundation εναντίον Groupon - για το όνομα "GNOME" <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=320873#p320873> || Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Linux Foundation courses μέσω edX. (Δωρεάν) <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=320523#p320523> || Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσε
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntistas: Τεύχος 18 [Μάιος 2014] <http://ubuntistas.ubuntu-gr.org/index.php/archives/428?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=%25cf%2584%25ce%25b5%25cf%258d%25cf%2587%25ce%25bf%25cf%2582-18-%25ce%25bc%25ce%25ac%25ce%25b9%25ce%25bf%25cf%2582-2014> || Τεύχος 17 [Σεπτέμβριος 2013] <http://ubuntistas.ubuntu-gr.org/index.php/archives/406?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=%25cf%2584%25ce%25b5%25c
<Junka> ew spam
<kerato> Euaki hremhse ligo ok
<Euaki> Δεν έχω τίποτα στη βάση δεδομένων μου σχετικά με hremhse ligo ok . Βοήθησε με να μάθω περισσότερα!
<j4s0nmchr1st0s> What is the formal greek greeting?
<kerato> translate.google.com
<j4s0nmchr1st0s> kerato: Is there no formal Biblical greeting?
<Hrakleaz> Xaire melo8anatoi
<apostolos> Καλημέρα..
<apostolos> Μπορώ να ρωτήσω σχετικά με την εγκατάσταση των ubuntu?
<diamond_gr> apostolos: shoot
<apostolos> ?
<kerato> rwta
<apostolos> ξεκινησα με το cd  της εγκαταστασης με επανεκινηση του υπολογιστη (pendium4), μου εβγαλε ταρχικα τη μωβ εικόνα και αμεσως εκανε μονο του επανεκίνηση
<apostolos> εχει 40 περιπου λεπτά και απλά η οθόνη του υπολ. είναι μαύρη χωρίς καμία ένδειξη
<apostolos> ούτε μου δείχνει αν τρέχει το cd
<apostolos> μήπως να το ακυρώσω και να κάνω επανεκίνηση ή να περιμένω ακόμη;
<apostolos> Είχα δοκιμάσει και παλαιότερα με άλλη έκδοση 11, 12 αν θυμάμαι καλά) και δεν μπορούσα σε αυτόν τον υπολογιστή που τον έχω για 2ο-3ο
<kerato> profanws kati den phge kala
<kerato> miso
<apostolos> οκ
<kerato> katarxhn dokimase na elegkseis to installation media gia errors
<kerato> an ontws exei katevei kai exei graftei swsta
<kerato> koitakse edw: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<kerato> kai pio sygkekrimena sta options pou einai sto F6
<kerato> dokimase p.x. me acpi=off
<kerato> h'/kai noapic, nomodeset
<apostolos> μισο να δω..
<eiosifidis> apostolos: αυτό που σκέφτουμαι είναι το 32 ή το 64
<eiosifidis> δοκίμασε το 32bit που είναι στανταράκι για να ανοίξει
<apostolos> με 32 το έγραψα
<eiosifidis> τότε πιθανό να μην έχεις φτιάξει σωστά το δισκάκι
<eiosifidis> αρχικά πες μνήμη, επεξεργαστή του πολογιστή
<apostolos> αλλά δεν μου άνοιξε καν η οθόνη με τα F
<apostolos> Ισως χρειαστεί να ξανακάψω το dvd μάλλον, έτσι;
<eiosifidis> πιθανό, ναι.
<eiosifidis> αλλά δες μπας και ο επεξεργαστής-μνήμη είναι gtpk
<kerato> anarwtiemai an yparxei akoma to ubuntu minimal cd installation
<kerato> pou den exei grafiko installer
<apostolos> εντάξει φίλε, ευχαριστώ
<kerato> logika yparxei psaxto ki afto
<apostolos> πού θα το δω?
<eiosifidis> apostolos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<eiosifidis> αλλά δεν έχει γραφικό. text είναι
<eiosifidis> Εγώ σε openSUSE με το NET install έχω γραφικό κανονικά.
<npanag> Γεια σας. Μπορώ να κάνω μια ερώτηση;
<kerato> go ahead
<kerato> \ask
<Euaki> Παρακαλούμε μην ρωτάτε για να κάνετε μια ερώτηση, απλά ρωτήστε αυτό που θέλετε σε λίγες γραμμές ώστε να είναι ευανάγνωστο. Αν κάποιος γνωρίζει την απάντηση θα σας απαντήσει. :)
<npanag> Προσπαθώ να βρω ένα πρόγραμμα μετάφρασης σαν το Qtranslate ή το Magenta Golden. To Golden Dict δεν μεταφράζει προτάσεις όπως το QTranslate ή το IM Translator σε browser. Εχετε τίποτε υπόψη για Ubuntu 14.04?
<kerato> egw oxi, an kserei kapoios allos
<npanag> Δυστυχώς, αν διαβάζεις πολλά pdf στ' αγγλικά, αυτό είναι σημείο υπεροχής των Windows (δυστυχώς, επαναλαμβάνω)
<kerato> diladi 8es desktop client gia ayto pou kanei to qtranslate mesw browser
<npanag> Το QTranslate παίζει και με adobe pdf reader. Θέλω βοήθεια στo di;abasma pdf αρχείων. Προς το παρόν αυτό γίνεται πολύ καλύτερα στα Windows απότι στο Ubuntu
<npanag> Το Ubuntu παίζει μια χαρά στο παλιό μου HP laptop - σε αντίθεση με τα Windows 8 που σέρνονται. Αμα λύσω αυτό το πρόβλημα θα σβήσω και τα Windows 8 από το λάπτοπ
<geochr> καλησπέρα παίδες...
<geochr> Phantomas, είσαι εδώ;
<Phantomas> καλησπέρα geochr
<eliasps> Καλησπέρα
<geochr> με το feed του καναλιού εσύ ασχολήσε;
<geochr> για την ακρίβεια με το Euaki
<Phantomas> geochr: Όπα, δεν το είχα δει, sorry! Είναι να κάνουμε κάποια αλλαγή;
<geochr> Βασικά έχω να κάνω μία πρόταση
<geochr> να προσθέσουμε feed για νέα θέματα από την ενότητα Εκδηλώσεις - Συναντήσεις - Ενέργειες & Υλικό Προώθησης
<geochr> όπως έχουμε τώρα από τα Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις
<geochr> Phantomas, τι λες;
<Phantomas> sure, φαντάζομαι ότι η ενότητα αυτή δεν έχει και υπερβολική κίνηση έτσι;
<geochr> όχι
<geochr> http://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewforum.php?f=34
<Phantomas> ωραία, θα το προσθέσω άμεσα
<geochr> ok,
<geochr> και αν δούμε δυσλειτουργία, το αφαιρούμε
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: 12000 εγγεγραμμένα μέλη <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=320944#p320944>
#ubuntu-gr 2014-11-13
<j4s0nmchr1st0s> ke es ΚΟΙΝΟΤΗΤΑ ?
<j4s0nmchr1st0s> ΚΟΙΝΟΤΗΤΑ?
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2409-1: QEMU vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2409-1/>
<Euaki> Νέα από events: Εκδηλώσεις / Ανακοινώσεις Chania L.U.G. | Re: Συναντηση μελους απο Αθηνα στα Χανια <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=294732#p294732> || Εκδηλώσεις / Ανακοινώσεις Chania L.U.G. | Re: Αλλαγή τοποθεσίας για τις συναντήσεις του Chania-LUG <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=247935#p247935> || ΕκδηÎ
<geochr> Phantomas, εσύ το κάνεις αυτό; Δεν υπάρχει κάτι νέο στην ενότητα
<Phantomas> geochr: Καλησπέρα, όταν βάζεις το feed θεωρούνται όλα νέα :)
<Phantomas> στο εξής θα δείχνει μόνο τα νέα
<geochr> α οκ, τώρα το είδα και είπα μήπως έχει γίνει κάποιο λάθος
<Phantomas> οχι, ολα καλα
<geochr> τέλεια...
#ubuntu-gr 2014-11-14
<j4s0nmchr1st0s> Hi
<sp_> kalimera
<sp_> Όταν ανοιγω το pc (ubuntu14.04), στους φακέλους ειναι ορατα τα κρυφα αρχεία. Αλλάζω τη ρυθμιση αλλά την επομενη φορα πάλι είναι ορατα τα κρυφα αρχεία. Πως μπορώ να ρυθμίσω μόνιμα τα κρυφα αρχεια να μην είναι ορατά;
<kerato> dconf editor?
<kerato> http://www.maketecheasier.com/nautilus-disable-show-hidden-files/
<kerato> bet you didnt even google it
<Tassos> πίνακα σε Python πως δημιουργώ ;
<Black_Horseman> hola
#ubuntu-gr 2014-11-15
<modie> yaw
 * eliasps{away} is away: I'm away or busy, leave a message and I'll get back to you.
#ubuntu-gr 2014-11-16
<igukgkug> How do I open the encrypted home fs?
<igukgkug> Therewas at times one large file containing the encrypted data and a readme to tell how to open it.
<igukgkug> Not it looks empty.
<iyiy> geia
<iyiy> paidia mia erwtisi mporw na sas kanw
<iyiy> ?
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: 12000 εγγεγραμμένα μέλη <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=320944#p320944> || Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: GNOME Foundation εναντίον Groupon - για το όνομα "GNOME" <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=320873#p320873> || Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Lin
<Euaki> Νέα από events: Εκδηλώσεις / Ανακοινώσεις Chania L.U.G. | Re: Συναντηση μελους απο Αθηνα στα Χανια <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=294732#p294732> || Εκδηλώσεις / Ανακοινώσεις Chania L.U.G. | Re: Αλλαγή τοποθεσίας για τις συναντήσεις του Chania-LUG <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=247935#p247935> || ΕκδηÎ
<stelios> gia sas
<stelios> exw to unutnu . kai dn thimame ton kwdiko kai axetika dn mporw na kanw tipota xwris auto...ti mporw na kanw gia auto?
<stelios> exw ubuntu10.10
<kerato> mporeis
<stelios> ti mpwro na kanw ?
<kerato> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword
<kerato> ^^
<stelios> pes mou ti na kanw plz
<stelios> pws mpenw ston pinaka gia na epileksw recovery mode?
<stelios> file?
<kerato> kratas pathmeno to Shift
<kerato> otan bootarei
<stelios> ok
<efti> καποιος να μου πει πως αλαζω την γλωσσα σε 14.10 ;
<eliasps> Συστήματος ή πληκτρολόγησης;
 * eliasps is away: I'm away or busy, leave a message and I'll get back to you.
#ubuntu-gr 2015-11-09
<Black_Horseman> meres
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2788-2: unzip regression <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2788-2/>
<Tassos_> να ρωτήσω ρε παιδιά.. το "epoptes" : http://ts.sch.gr/wiki/Linux/epoptes/%CE%95%CE%B3%CE%BA%CE%B1%CF%84%CE%AC%CF%83%CF%84%CE%B1%CF%83%CE%B7
<Tassos_> θέλει και κάποιο server για να στηθεί ή αρκεί π.χ. και μια διανομή όπως η xubuntu που πείρα εγώ
<Tassos_> και απλώς προσπαθώ να το κάνω εγκατάσταση σύμφωνα με αυτές τις λίγες εντολές που λέει εκεί...
<Tassos_> γιατί οι οδηγίες μου φαίνονται λίγες.. :/ και απορώ πως θα βλέπει όλα τα pc... και + το ότι δεν πάει και καλά
<Tassos_> :P
#ubuntu-gr 2015-11-10
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2803-1: Linux kernel vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2803-1/> || USN-2802-1: Linux kernel vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2802-1/> || USN-2801-1: Linux kernel vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2801-1/> || USN-2800-1: Linux kernel vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2800-1/>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2806-1: Linux kernel (Vivid HWE) vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2806-1/> || USN-2805-1: Linux kernel (Utopic HWE) vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2805-1/> || USN-2804-1: Linux kernel (Trusty HWE) vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2804-1/>
<alexpag> kalispera mipos kapoios xerei gia ubuntu mate 15.10 ekana egatastasi apo tin welcome screen tou virtualbox alla den to brisko pou exei egatastathei
<alexpag> den mporo na bro pou egatastathike to virtualbox gia na to trexo
<alexpag> kanonika den eprepe na emfanizetai sta bohthimata?
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2808-1: wpa_supplicant and hostapd vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2808-1/>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2807-1: Linux kernel (Wily HWE) vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2807-1/>
<Tassos> ρε παλικάρια
<Tassos> Σε Xubuntu πόσο δύσκολο είναι να κάνει κάποιος ένα κοινόχρηστο φάκελο, τον οποίο να βλέπουν όλοι οι χρήστες του τοπικού δικτύου ;
<Tassos> δε τα κατάφερα και με το samba
<Tassos> να μοιραστώ ένα φάκελο
<Tassos> και βασικά το samba πρέπει να το κάνω εγκατάσταση σε όλα τα μηχανήματα ;
<ee2455> Τί λειτουργικό έχουν τα υπόλοιπα μηχανήματα του LAN;
<Black_Horseman> hola
<Tassos> ee2455: όλα με Xubuntu είναι
<Tassos> έχω μηχανήματα με Xubuntu
<Tassos> και θέλω να έχω ένα κοινόχρηστο φάκελο σε όλα αυτά..
<Tassos> να έχουν έναν φάκελο που να τον βλέπουν όλοι
<Tassos> πρέπει να στήσω samba ;  αν ναι.. και στους δύο ;
<ee2455> OK, τότε δε χρειάζεσαι samba (αν και μπορεί να γίνει και με αυτό). Η πιο λογική λύση είναι NFS.
<Tassos> NFS τι είναι; και γιατί είναι ποιο λογικό ή εύκολο ;
<ee2455> Το NFS είναι η τυπική λύση για file shares σε Linux περιβάλλον.
<ee2455> Ας πούμε ότι είναι το αντίστοιχο του samba που χρησιμοποιούν τα Windows.
<Tassos> α.. και τόσο καιρό δε το ήξερα.. :/ μάλιστα.. εγώ ήξερα πως με το samba τα κάνεις όλα κιολας..
<Tassos> ωραία
<Tassos> είναι πιο εύκολο κόλας; Μπορείς να με βοηθήσεις ;
<ee2455> Το samba έχει νόημα κυρίως σε Windows περιβάλλον.
<Tassos> α μάλιστα οκ σε ευχαριστώ
<ee2455> Για το NFS τώρα: Στους clients (τα PCs με Xubuntu) εγκαθιστάς nfs-common. Στον server εγκαθιστάς nfs-common και nfs-kernel-server.
<ee2455> Επιβεβαίωσε τα package names γιατί δεν είμαι σίγουρος ότι ισχύουν για Ubuntu.
<Tassos> ναι οκ
<Tassos> ευχαριστώ πάντως
<Tassos> καληνύχτα πρέπει να βγω
<ee2455> OK, καληνύχτα.
#ubuntu-gr 2015-11-11
<Tassos> να κάνει κάποιος ένα κοινόχρηστο φάκελο για ένα τοπικό δίκτυο που όλοι οι υπολογιστές έχουν Xubuntu είναι δύσκολο ρε παιδιά ;
#ubuntu-gr 2015-11-12
<jhj> Ξέρει κανείς από ουμπούντου εδώ μέσα να απαντήσει αυτό: http://askubuntu.com/questions/697215/booting-to-black-screen-how-to-actually-see-anything-to-fix-it
<jhj> Μπορεί να φτιάξει κανείς τις εγγραφές στο φόρουμ γιατί δεν μου στέλνει email να επιβεβαιώσω...;
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2810-1: Kerberos vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2810-1/> || USN-2809-1: LXD vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2809-1/>
<hikiko> Για να κάνω ένα τεστ
<hikiko> test
<hikiko> Ωραία δουλεύει
 * hikiko estise znc :D
#ubuntu-gr 2015-11-14
<Black_Horseman> meres
<xeirwn> kalimera sthn parea
<kerato> hi
<xeirwn> skeftomai thn agora enos ssd...exei kapoios idees ?
<Tassos> Καλησπέρα
<Tassos> έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς να συνδέσει τον ήχο από τον υπολογιστή κατευθείαν στην οθόνη του;
<Tassos> τι εννοώ.. εγώ έχω ubuntu 12.04 και έχω μια οθόνη ( είναι και tv μαζί.. αλλά δε παίζει ρόλο αυτό )
<Tassos> και έχει υποδοχή για ήχο από πίσω..
<Tassos> έτσι και εγώ για να απαλλαγώ από τα ηχεία είπα να συνδέσω τον ήχο στην οθόνη..
<Tassos> αλλά.. τζίφος δεν ακούγεται τίποτα..
<kerato> ti eidous ypodoxh
<kerato> hdmi?
<Black_Horseman> me hdmi paizoun amesa kai ta hxeia
<Black_Horseman> toulaxiston apo laptop
<Tassos> α! ναι την οθόνη με HDMI την συνδέω αλλά δε παίζει. :(
<Tassos> με HDMI συνδέω την οθόνη... αλλά δε παίζει.. :/
<Tassos> δε ξέρω γιατί.. :( και για αυτό πήγα να συνδέσω και ξεχωριστώ καλώδιο μονο για τον ήχο..
<Tassos> λέτε να είναι ευκολότερο να διορθώσω το HDMI ;?
<Tassos> αλλά τι να φτάει;
<kerato> anoikse to padevchooser kai dialekse output
<Tassos> αυτό ήθελα α σας δείξω τώρα..
<Tassos> ορίστε : http://i1222.photobucket.com/albums/dd487/learn1000/HDMI%20oudio%20option%20ok.png η επιλογή υπάρχει
<Tassos> αλλά αν την επιλέγω δε φαίνεται τίποτα.. :(
<Tassos> δεν *ΑΚΟΥΓΕΤΕ* συγνώμη.. χαχαα
<Tassos> είναι λίγο περίεργο.. :/
<kerato> oxi kai toso
<kerato> to hdmi as poume
<kerato> o hxos apo hdmi na pw kalytera
<kerato> an exeis nvidia paizei mono me tous nvidia-glx
<kerato> oxi me tous open source drivers
<kerato> mporei kai sthn ati na isxyei kati paromoio
<kerato> den exw ati karta opote den kserw psaksto
<Tassos> kerato: έλα με συγχωρείς έτρωγα...
<Tassos> τους οδηγούς της ATI έχω.. και μάλιστα τους κλειστούς..
<Tassos>  πάντως η πληροφορία που μου έδωσες δε την ήξερα.. ( πως με τους open source της nvidia δεν παίζει ο ήχος.. )
<kerato> e tote psaxto apo to catalyst control center
<kerato> h opws diaolo legetai ayto to utility tis amd
<Tassos> δεν έχω βρει κάτι..
<Tassos> :/
<Tassos> για να δω κάτι που έκανα μόλις με μια επανεκκίνηση αν θα γίνει τίποτα ( δε νομίζω.. ) :P
<Tassos> μπαα.. τιποτα
<Tassos> αν πατήσετε εδώ : http://html5up.net/solid-state  δεξιά πάνω στο "menu"
<Tassos> "Βγαζει" ένα παράθυρο εμπρός σου... αυτό του στηλ του "παραθύρου" πως το κάνεις;
<Tassos> πως λέγετε :/
<Tassos> ;;
<Tassos> πως λέγετε αυτό ρε παιδιά ; :/
<Tassos> αν πατήσετε εδώ : http://html5up.net/solid-state  δεξιά πάνω στο "menu"
<Tassos> "Βγαζει" ένα παράθυρο εμπρός σου... αυτό του στηλ του "παραθύρου" πως το κάνεις;
<Tassos> αν πατήσετε εδώ : http://html5up.net/solid-state  δεξιά πάνω στο "menu"
<Tassos> "Βγαζει" ένα παράθυρο εμπρός σου... αυτό του στηλ του "παραθύρου" πως το κάνεις;
<Tassos> πως λέγετε κιόλας βασικά..
#ubuntu-gr 2015-11-15
<pc_magas> Καλισπερεσ
<pc_magas> Καλισπέρες
#ubuntu-gr 2016-11-16
<simosx> Παρουσίαση τις Ελένης για «Low Graphics Mode Improvements» σε 20 λεπτά από τώρα, στο http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1611/meeting/22720/low-graphics-mode-improvements/
<Tassos> Χαιρετώ την παρέα, πως πάει;
<Tassos> Εγώ κλασικά στα προβλήματα : https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=32451&p=338602
<John__> Καλησπερα
<simosx> John__, Καλησπέρα!
<John__> αγορασα χθες ενα dell laptop με amd καρτα γραφικων και βλεπω οτι υπαρχουν διαφοροι drivers οπως fglrx, ati, amdgpu, amdgpu-pro. Μπορει καποιος να μου εξηγησει τις διαφορες και ποιος θεωρειται ο καλυτερος απο θεμα σταθεροτητας και επιδοσεων
<simosx> miso
<simosx> τι κάρτα έχεις;
<John__> AMD Radeon R5 M335
<simosx> Η κάρτα είναι του Ιούνη του 2015, δηλαδή πρόσφατη.
<simosx> fglrx: κλειστός οδηγός της AMD που σταμάτησε να τον αναπτύσσει. Δεν λειτουργεί πια σε 16.04 ή νεότερο.
<simosx> amdgpu: ο νέος ανοικτός οδηγός, και δουλεύουν κατευθείαν προγραμματιστές από την AMD. Τον έχει το Ubuntu 16.04.1 και φυσικά ο 16.10. Στον 16.10 θα είναι πιο ενημερωμένος από 16.04.1.
<John__> autos einai kai o proegatestimenos twra sto ubuntu ?
<John__> σορυ για τα greeklish :p
<simosx> amdgpu-pro: μια διανομή του ανοικτού οδηγού από την AMD, με μερικές λειτουργίες που δεν έχουν περάσει ακόμα στον πυρήνα του Linux (διότι θέλει λίγο χρόνο, κτλ).
<simosx> Ελληνικά μπορείς να γράψεις; είναι κανόνας, κτλ
<simosx> Τυπικά
<simosx> α. βάζεις το Ubuntu 16.04.1 και βλέπεις να όλα είναι καλά.
<simosx> β. αν υπάρχει πρόβλημα, δοκιμάζεις με 16.10
<simosx> γ. αν υπάρχει πρόβλημα και με 16.10, τότε βάζεις πίσω το 16.04.1 και εγκαθιστάς το amdgpu-PRO.
<simosx> δ. αν υπάρξει ξανά πρόβλημα, βάζεις 14.04.5 και ρυθμίζεις τον fglrx για τώρα.
<simosx> ναι, ο amdgpu είναι ο προεγκατεστημένος σε 16.04 και νεότερα Ubuntu.
<John__> σε ευχαριστω πολυ για την επεξηγηση
<John__> ο οδηγος "xserver-xorg-video-ati" που ειναι στο ppa του oibaf τι ακριβως ειναι?
<simosx> John__, νομίζω ότι είναι από τους παλιούς οδηγούς.
<John__> simosx, οποτε ο πιο συνιστώμενος αυτη την στιγμη ειναι ο amdgpu
<simosx> Πράγματι.
#ubuntu-gr 2016-11-17
<Tassos> Σας περνάει τίποτα από το μυαλό ;
<Tassos> https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=32451&p=338614
<pc_magas> Kalispera paides
<pc_magas> 8elw help me ena bash script pou anaptysw
<pc_magas> exw ena variable $DB_TYPE Kai 8elw na elegksw ean to $DB_TYPE exei h tin timi 'mysqli' h tin timi 'pariadb'
<pc_magas> exw ena variable $DB_TYPE Kai 8elw na elegksw ean to $DB_TYPE exei h tin timi 'mysqli' h tin timi 'mariadb'*
<Tassos> pc_magas: σε τι δουλεύεις; εξήγισε μας βρε λίγο καλύτερα
<pc_magas> Tassos, douleua se ena script pou einai docker entrypoint kai 8elw na elegxw ean h vasi einai mysql h mariadb.
<pc_magas> Logo oti to docker container 8a trexei moodle
<pc_magas> kai einai oliog euais8ito sto ean einai mysql h mariadb
<pc_magas> kai einai oligon euais8ito sto ean einai mysql h mariadb*
<pc_magas> Perissoteres plirofories anartisa sto http://stackoverflow.com/questions/40659944/how-to-check-if-a-variable-has-mysqli-or-mariadb-value/40660014#40660014
<pc_magas> Kai elegxw ean h lysi pou dw8ike einai h swsti
#ubuntu-gr 2016-11-18
<katerina> geia...
<katerina> na kanwmia erotisi gia ena provlima pou exw me to skype..
<katerina> exw agorasi xrono omilias apo to skype kai otan milo me ena atomo kai paw na valw akoma ena atomo sthn grami tote to deytero atomo den mas akoui
<katerina> ti lete na simveni?
<katerina> ?
<katerina> kseri kanis?
<katerina> exw ena 8ema me to skype
<katerina> mpori kapios na voi8isi
#ubuntu-gr 2016-11-19
<Tassos> Παιδιά! Έχω πρόβλημα σε ένα εξωτερικό σκληρό δίσκο
<Tassos> πλέον δεν μπορω να δω τα αρχεία του, μου βγάζει "σφάλμα εισόδου/εξόδου"
<Tassos> μπορώ να κάνω κάτι ώστε να μην χάσω και τα αρχεία μου;
<Tassos> Όποιος μπορεί παιδιά ας βοηθήσει παρακαλώ πολύ!
<Tassos> https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=32460
#ubuntu-gr 2016-11-20
<Tassos> Καλημέρα :)
<py_> kalhmera paidia, anyone on?
<py_> to PC mou evgale mhnuma "your system is running on low graphics mode", any ideas?
<kerato> restart?
<py_> na sai kala genius
<py_> den to eixa skeftei
<kerato> np
<iSlayWyverns> Gnwrizei kapoios apo 'screen'?
<iSlayWyverns> panw se VPS πχ
#ubuntu-gr 2017-11-13
<ideanet> kalhspera se olous!
#ubuntu-gr 2017-11-16
<nikos> help
<Guest69184> καλημέρα σας
<Guest69184> δημιούργησα boot usb και κάνω boot απο το usb .
<Guest69184> επιλέγω την επιλογή without install και μου κάνει black screen και restart. Εχω msi moherboard
<kjackal_> Anarotiemai... ginete kanena meetup ton filon tou Ubuntu/canonical?
<kerato> https://www.meetup.com/topics/ubuntu/
<kjackal_> thanks
#ubuntu-gr 2017-11-17
<andreas> kalhspera
<andreas> θελω καποια βοηθεια αν ξερετε κ μπορειτε..
<andreas> εχω ενα latitude e620 poia dianomi apo linux na tou peraso?exete kamia idea?eyxaristw
#ubuntu-gr 2017-11-18
<giannhs> kalhspera
<giannhs> na kano mia erotish??
<giannhs> yparxei kapios tropos h kapoio programa poy tha mporousa na trexo bluestacks h kati analogo ??? boithia
<giannhs> an gnorizei kapoios
<giannhs> ?????
<giannhs> gnorizei kapoios??
<giannhs> re patrida kanenas den xerei??
#ubuntu-gr 2018-11-12
<jemadux> καλησπέρα!
#ubuntu-gr 2018-11-13
<tot> alexxtasi[m]:  kalispera
#ubuntu-gr 2018-11-14
<esper0s> xerete xerete
